
Model Plane Flies the Atlantic [2003] - MaysonL
http://www.sciencenewsforkids.org/articles/20031217/Feature1.asp
======
jgrahamc
I took my a while to discover how they did the telemetry, but it appears that
used the Argos System which is a a satellite-based system for very remote
telemetry: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argos_System>

~~~
Luc
Here's a bunch more information and pictures, including details of some of the
MacGyver-style modifications he made to the flight systems:
[http://media.radiocontrolzone.com/mair/online_articles/trans...](http://media.radiocontrolzone.com/mair/online_articles/transatlanticflight.pdf)

------
jacquesm
That's quite the story, I'm no longer a kid so 'science news for kids' will
have to do with a stow-away from now on.

Excellent article and a really nice accomplishment, especially the
modifications to engine and fuel to make it that efficient. Is there more
detail available on the guts of the plane ?

------
zlite
Things have advanced a lot since then, and there are thousands of people
flying amateur UAVs today. Check out diydrones.com

------
dmoney
This is impressive, but I think there's a point where something is no longer a
"model plane" but a "UAV". And I think that point might be when it has
autopilot. A really cheap UAV, which is a pretty cool idea IMO.

